# This cartoon is too true for many of us



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

Cartoon is too close to home.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Too true


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Don't wanna steal your thunder, but maybe I thought I'd see this when I clicked on this post.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Or maybe this one.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I take it you aren't an Obama fan? Better get used to him. I have a bad feeling he's going to get a lame duck Presidency. There are way too many entitlement (aka: free cheese) voters out there today.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not to be overly dramatic but another four years of Comrade Obama will be the end of the USA as we know it. I'd like to see a landslide for Romney, any states that Obama gets should be packed up and shipped to Europe where they will fit right in.


----------

